# Gravel question?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys heres the question. I was parking my truck in my neighbors garage for many years now but they are now moving and I dont have a garage at my house, but I need to park my truck somewhere. So I was gonna make a couple of parking spaces in back of my house. There is grass there now. I am just gonna do gravel for now, whats the easiest way to put gravel over the grass? Do I have to strip the topsoil? Put plastic down? What do you guys think?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Dave,
I would recommend that you get rid of the sod and take out the topsoil so that you can get at least a min. of 6" of a process / roadbase material down.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What he said, plus use 3/4" sharp gravel, not pea.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd place a woven geotextile fabric (filter cloth) over the ground and then place the crushed stone (gravel) over it. This'll keep the crushed stone from displacing the dirt beneath it.


----------



## Niner (Mar 16, 2005)

Another vote for a barrier fabric and crushed rock. Better yet, pour concrete. hehe....


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, thats what I thought strip the sod and everything and the fabric. Im guessing the sharp gravel compacts better then the pea? Now all I have to do is do it before the snow flys:laughing: 
I'd love to concrete it or even asfault. Maybe next year haha

Thanks, Dave


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> Im guessing the sharp gravel compacts better then the pea?
> Thanks, Dave


The sharp gravel or crushed stone will "lock" together where the pea gravel or rounded stones will remain loose like marbles and will not give you a suitable base.


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

*here*

Ya i would strip it until you see red clay and just put crush and run down.


----------

